# A quick play with some Scholl S20 Black...



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A few weeks ago I tested some of the new Scholl S20 Black. It's an absolute game changer. I've used it on a number of cars, with very different paint and every time I've had the same results. Easily corrects 3000 grit machine sanding marks (under 2 minutes on brand new BMW paint) and finishes down perfectly. Removes deeper swirls and minor RIDS too, the worst correction I've had so far with it is around 85%. So far I've used it with Rupes Bigfoot LHR15, Rupes LHR75 and Festool RAP150, all with the Scholl Blue Spider pad. On rotary, I only had trouble with hologramming on Porsche Basalt Black, switching to a softer pad eliminated this though.

Just to confirm my excitement, I introduced a bodyshop to it during a training course and they couldn't believe their eyes. A couple of minutes of Bigfoot action with S20 and a freshly denibbed panel was ready for LSP. Safe to say they wanted a few bottles and after a month of having it in their arsenal their workflow has improved noticeably in the refinishing side of things, in fact they've barely used anything else apart from S20 on the Blue Spider pad on Rupes Bigfoot machines! From my standpoint, I can confidently replace 2 stage 'Enhancement' level correction with a single stage thanks to this (any deeper marks I sand with 3000 for a few seconds first).

I haven't been able to get many pictures so far thanks to my DSLR playing up, all I've got are these iPhone snaps from a W211 Mercedes. Non-Original paint, medium hardness and full of a plethora of defects. Here is what I was faced with:


















And just for fun, here are 2 after pics. One of them is of a section completed using S20 Black on the Scholl Blue Spider pad and Bigfoot LHR15 (5 section passes). The other is of a section on the same panel completed using Scholl S3 XXL on a Scholl wool pad, followed by S30+ on a Scholl black waffle pad (both stages on Festool RAP150). Now see if you can pick which is which....

#1: 









#2:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't understand why anyone hasn't said anything about this post. Very good turnaround but can't help thinking that more pics would have helped a little. Its looks very good from was to as it is now. Do you have any more pictures
Darren


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Darren,
Regrettably I don't have any more images that are worth posting because of my DSLR playing up during testing. The only phone pics I took were from a training course that I was hosting so not much time to take pics, all I managed were the above. Here are a few URL's to a review done by a fellow Aussie detailer, they have tons of pics. Hope this helps.

http://www.detailparadise.com.au/sh...den-Commodore-Omega-Rejuvenation-Auto-Alchemy
http://www.detailparadise.com.au/sh...Black-For-an-even-better-finish-than-expected


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb, thanks for the update. Look forward to trying this as I was blown away with S3 gold.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

ocdetailer said:


> Hi Darren,
> Regrettably I don't have any more images that are worth posting because of my DSLR playing up during testing. The only phone pics I took were from a training course that I was hosting so not much time to take pics, all I managed were the above. Here are a few URL's to a review done by a fellow Aussie detailer, they have tons of pics. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.detailparadise.com.au/sh...den-Commodore-Omega-Rejuvenation-Auto-Alchemy
> http://www.detailparadise.com.au/sh...Black-For-an-even-better-finish-than-expected


That's a brilliant turnaround and a very well written account of what you found and had to do to correct it. Love the Holden Commodore .We call the older models that went out of production around 2002, Omega but we've been able to get our hands on the commodore v8s for a while .We call them VXR8. or THE THUNDER FROM DOWN UNDER.I Like the Victoria highway patrol cars too. Proper colour schemes. A fella wrote about the V8 "He would just step from a BMW, Audi but rather strut out of a v8 VXR with a grin on his face every time he made an excuse to go to the shops .It made me chuckle the VXR8 he'd gotten out of had been tuned to do 200MPH. He was an airline pilot and a complete car nut by the sound of him .Thanks for the pics and write up 
Daz


----------



## After_Shock (Mar 3, 2015)

I think this will feature on my next Scholl order, only recently got S3 gold XXL through which ive not had time to try but this looks much better again.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

ocdetailer said:


> Hi Darren,
> Regrettably I don't have any more images that are worth posting because of my DSLR playing up during testing. The only phone pics I took were from a training course that I was hosting so not much time to take pics, all I managed were the above. Here are a few URL's to a review done by a fellow Aussie detailer, they have tons of pics. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.detailparadise.com.au/sh...den-Commodore-Omega-Rejuvenation-Auto-Alchemy
> http://www.detailparadise.com.au/sh...Black-For-an-even-better-finish-than-expected


Thanks very much for the urls, not only do I see different methods of detailing I get to binge out on Holden's :thumb::thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

ive just been looking at the finished car .Its stunning 
Daz


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks great, I'm yet to try s20 but I've tried other scholl polishes and I've decided they are well worth the slight increase in price over some other polishes I've used in the past. They do seem to work very quick indeed.


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been using s20 blue, what's the difference between these two?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's hugely impressive - the pics in the original post were probably responsible for the initial lack of comments.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

After_Shock said:


> I think this will feature on my next Scholl order, only recently got S3 gold XXL through which ive not had time to try but this looks much better again.


In my experience S3 Gold XXL will cut harder than S20 Black, particularly as you step up in pad aggressiveness, however the difference between them is not that much. Given how well S20 performs I rarely use S3 now, if defects are too severe for S20 I'll either sand with 3000 or compound with S2, followed by S20.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> Looks great, I'm yet to try s20 but I've tried other scholl polishes and I've decided they are well worth the slight increase in price over some other polishes I've used in the past. They do seem to work very quick indeed.


Totally agree with you, they're definitely worth the premium, especially on softer, more finicky paints


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

difficultrogue said:


> I've been using s20 blue, what's the difference between these two?


S20 Black has been under development for 2 years and is a bespoke formula. From my understanding, S20 Blue and S17+ are very similar and are essentially the predecessors to S20 Black (both still available however). Once you try the Black I don't think you'll ever want to use S20 blue again, the new stuff is incredible.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking to buy some S3 and S17+ But having read this. It's changed my mind. 
Looking for a best recommended pad combination any ideas other than the Scholl spider pad.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Radish293 said:


> Looking to buy some S3 and S17+ But having read this. It's changed my mind.
> Looking for a best recommended pad combination any ideas other than the Scholl spider pad.


I've only used it with Lake Country CCS and Scholl pads, everything has worked well so far. To make it simpler I'll split the pads into 2 categories, one for getting maximum cut out of the polish whilst still finishing down perfectly (I.e intensive single stage correction) and one for lighter defects or soft paints (mild single stage correction).

Heavy Polishing:
Scholl Blue Spider
Lake Country White CCS
Scholl Purple Spider
Lake Country Orange CCS (hard paints only, won't finish down properly on soft ones)

Light Polishing:
Scholl Orange 
Lake Country Black CCS
Scholl Gold Spider
Scholl Orange Spider

It should work just as well with pretty much any polishing pads, also works great with compounding pads followed by polishing pads for a dust-free 2 stage correction. Hope this helps.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been using S40 and S17+ with Dodo juice green and blue fin pads. Pleased with results but have a couple if marks. That need a bit more hence the S3.

Following your post will be a purple and orange spider pad me thinks.

Thanks most helpful


----------

